# الرب يسوع في صوره من تصميمي



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2009)

_*من غير لت وعجن 
علشان انا ديما بجيب صفر في التعبير 

اتفضلوا الصور 









يا رب الصور تكون عجبتكم 
صلوا من اجل ضعفي*_​


----------



## yousteka (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جميلة جدا
تســـــــــــــلم ايديك
ربـــنا يبـــــــــارك حـــــــــياتك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> جميلة جدا
> تســـــــــــــلم ايديك
> ربـــنا يبـــــــــارك حـــــــــياتك​



_*ميرسي يوستيكا 
وميرسي كمان علي التقيم 
نردهولك في الافراح 30:
ربنا يفرح قلبك *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*تحـــــفه يا عياد*
*رووووووعه الاتنين *
*تسلم ايدك *
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vetaa (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*ومن غير لت وعجن *
*جمال جدا جدا ههههه*

*الله ينور ومن دة على طول بقى*
*وعايزين المرة الجايه مجموعه كبيرة*

*واجدع تقييم بقى ليك *
*اى خدمه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> *تحـــــفه يا عياد*
> *رووووووعه الاتنين *
> *تسلم ايدك *
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



_*ميرسي كوكو 
ربنا يفرح قلبك *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *ومن غير لت وعجن *
> *جمال جدا جدا ههههه*
> 
> *الله ينور ومن دة على طول بقى*
> ...



_*وعليكي يا طنط :t30: 

كتير ايه بقي دا انا عملت دول في 3 ساعات 

وميرسي علي التقيم 
ربنا يفرحك*_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 نوفمبر 2009)

_ده انت اللى باشا يا عم عجبتنى اوى الصوره التانية_
_ونديك تقيم مش خساره فى طيبة قلبك ههههههه_
_تسلم ايدك عياد _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2009)

حلوين خالص يا عياد
تسلم ايدك
ومستنيين تانى مفهاش حاجة لو كل يوم 3 ساعات ههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك​


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*تسلم ايدك يا عياد على الابداع ده*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جميلة جدا
ورائعه
ربـــنا يبـــــــــارك حـــــــــياتك
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2009)

SALVATION قال:


> _ده انت اللى باشا يا عم عجبتنى اوى الصوره التانية_
> _ونديك تقيم مش خساره فى طيبة قلبك ههههههه_
> _تسلم ايدك عياد _
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



_*التانيه بس :smil8:
يعني الاول وحشه :11azy:
هههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي حبييعلي التقيم 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> حلوين خالص يا عياد
> تسلم ايدك
> ومستنيين تانى مفهاش حاجة لو كل يوم 3 ساعات ههههههههههههه
> ربنا معاك​



_*ميرسي بنت العدرا 
وايه يعني 3 ساعات
اسيب شغلي ومزاكرتي 
واقعد اعمل صور
هي صحيح صور للسيد المسيح
بس الوقت انا مقيد (*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا عياد على الابداع ده*​



_*ميرسي جدا علي التشجيع ده 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## christin (1 ديسمبر 2009)

_رائعه
تسلم ايديك​_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> جميلة جدا
> ورائعه
> ربـــنا يبـــــــــارك حـــــــــياتك
> ​



_*مشكور النهيسي 
ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2009)

christin قال:


> _رائعه
> تسلم ايديك​_



_*ميرسي جدا كرستين 
ربنا يفرحك*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2009)

اللي فوق عجبتني اكتر لان فيها شغل اكتر

100/100 يا معلم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اللي فوق عجبتني اكتر لان فيها شغل اكتر
> 
> 100/100 يا معلم​



_*يعني اااااااايه 
الفرق مش كبير اوي بينهم 
الاول فيها 10 لير
والتانيه فيها سبعه 

بس رايك ده شهاده اعتز بيها 
شانكس يا خالتي 
ربنا يخليكي لينا *_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 ديسمبر 2009)

صور جميله جدا
عاجبتني الاولي اكتر بصراحه

يسوع يستخدمك لمجد اسمه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> صور جميله جدا
> عاجبتني الاولي اكتر بصراحه
> 
> يسوع يستخدمك لمجد اسمه​



_*ميرسي جدا نيفين علي تشجيعك اللطيف
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*_​


----------



## ارووجة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

حلوين كتير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*ميرسي جدا نيفين علي تشجيعك اللطيف​*_
> 
> _*ربنا يفرح اسمك*_​


 
ههههههههههههههههه
حلوه دي يفرح اسمي ازاي يعني
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ما انا لازم اغلس مش اعديها كدا بسهوله

انا اعرف ربنا يفرح قلبك
يفرحك 

لكن يفرح اسمك
جديده خالص مالص نالص
ههههههههههههههههه

مو سمعت بيها من قبل​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> حلوين كتير
> ربنا يباركك



_*ميرسي جدا اروجه 
بس بردوا هنفضل تلاميذك يا استاذتنا 
ربنا يفرحك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه دي يفرح اسمي ازاي يعني
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا لهوتيني 
متجيش غير معاكي انتي 
غلطه مطبعيه 
ناسف يا سيتي 

بسانتي ماشيه علي المثل تمام 
الغلاسه كنز لا يفني  
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا اختي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك *_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 فبراير 2011)

روووووووووووووووووعة عجبتني قوي قوي دي ​


----------



## ماجو2010 (16 فبراير 2011)

حلوين خالص يا عياد
ميرسى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> روووووووووووووووووعة عجبتني قوي قوي دي ​


 
_*اتفضليها :smil12:*_
_*ميرسي فراشه*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2011)

ماجو2010 قال:


> حلوين خالص يا عياد
> ميرسى



ميرسي جدا ماجو 
ربنا يفرحك


----------

